
Valve Moves to Choke Off $7.4B Gambling Market - danso
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-13/game-maker-valve-moves-to-choke-off-7-4-billion-gambling-market
======
heifetz
I think Valve has a bit of responsibility in this, because they created
microtransactions for "skins" in the game in the first place...

------
wink
Fascinating read. Long-time MMO and online player (and also years-long Steam
user) - and I've never even heard of skin gambling.

